# Vista - XP Netzwerkproblem



## zenon (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe einen XP Pro Rechner und ein Vista Notebook und wollte diese in ein Netzwerk verbinden um auf die Dateien des anderen Rechners zugreifen zu können. Der PC ist über LAN, der Laptop über WLAN mit dem Router (Speedport) verbunden. Geht das irgendwie? Ich habe davon keine Ahnung. Hab auch schon ein bischen erfolglos rumprobiert. 
Ich danke für alle hilfreichen Lösungsvorschläge

ZENON


----------



## MiMi (25. Oktober 2007)

Die muessten doch den gleichen IP Bereich bekommen oder nicht? Wenn ja, dann wird das kein Problem sein, wenn WLAN nen anderen IPBereich bekommt als LAN, hast du ein Problem und das geht nicht.


----------



## BWBinbOw (25. Oktober 2007)

Du musst erst einen Patch für XP suchen, damit Vista den XP Rechner sieht.
Dann richtest du unter Vista den Benutzer an, der auch auf XP eingerichtet ist: Name und Passwort.
Unter Vista erstellst du ein Privates Netzwerk.
Wenn sich jetzt am Ende nix tut, dann Firewall, bzw Firewalldienste deaktivieren.

Geht leicht unter: Start > Ausführen (Bei Vista bist du ja schon in Ausführen, wenn du nur auf Start klickst) > tipp: services.msc

Hier suchst du nach deiner Firewall und deaktierst kurzzeitig den Dienst.

Wenn du eine Firewall hast, die sich in die Netzwerkkarte installiert hat, dann musst du das auch noch deaktivieren..


----------



## zenon (25. Oktober 2007)

Woran erkenne ich den gleichen IP Bereich? Die zugewiesenen IPs unterscheidet sich nur in der letzten Stelle. Wo finde ich das Update für XP?


----------



## BWBinbOw (25. Oktober 2007)

Dann passt es.

Wenn die SNM 255.255.255.0 ist, dann sollte nur die letzte Stelle unterschiedlich sein.

also zb 

128.16.12.3

und 

128.16.12.4


----------



## zenon (25. Oktober 2007)

Gut, aber voher bekomme ich da XP Update? Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## MiMi (25. Oktober 2007)

BWBinbOw hat gesagt.:


> Du musst erst einen Patch für XP suchen, damit Vista den XP Rechner sieht.
> Dann richtest du unter Vista den Benutzer an, der auch auf XP eingerichtet ist: Name und Passwort.
> Unter Vista erstellst du ein Privates Netzwerk.
> Wenn sich jetzt am Ende nix tut, dann Firewall, bzw Firewalldienste deaktivieren.
> ...




Das ist bloedsinn, ich musst auf mienem XP laptop auch nix installiern, damit der Vista Laptop meinen sehen konnte.

Versuch mal den andern Rechner anzupingen, ueber die Eingabeaufforderung!


----------



## BWBinbOw (25. Oktober 2007)

@ mimij 85 ...heul nicht rum...bei meinem nachbar gings ohne patch...ich brauchte einen...

hier der link zum patch


----------



## subara (25. Oktober 2007)

mimij85 ha vollkommen Recht. Was für ein Patch? Noch nie was von einem Patch gehört.....
Auf was man achten sollte ist, dass die Softwarefirewall von XP und Vista deaktiviert sind. Meistens liegts an der "tollen" Firewall von XP.
Normalerweise bekommst du vom Router eine Standart-IP 192.168.x.x
Zudem musst du bei PC und Notebook die IP-Adressen auf automatisch stellen. (XP: Start;Einstellungen; Netzwerkverbindungen; Rechtsklick auf die LAN-Verbindung->Eigenschaften; Unter Allgemein-> Internetprotokoll(TCP/IP); Eigenschaften und dort IP- Adresse automatisch beziehen.


----------



## shader09 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hab das den einen Tag auch probiert, man wie schw**** dieses Vista ist. Hab da bestimmt ne Stunde gebraucht bis ich die beiden Rechner endlich mal gesehen haben. Und das obwohl die mit LAN verbunden waren. Brauchte da keinen Treiber. 

Nein musst die nicht unbedingt auf "Netzwerkadresse automatisch beziehen", hab den beiden ne IP Adresse zugeordnet. Musst aber das (man hab vergessen wie das heißt), aufjedn fall bei Vista Einstellungen; Netzwerkverbindungen; Rechtsklick auf die LAN-Verbindung->Eigenschaften; und dann irgendwas mit 4 und nicht mit 6 da die IP Adresse eingeben. Das Fenster sieht genauso aus wie das bei XP. Dann gings


----------



## zenon (25. Oktober 2007)

Hab das so gmacht wie beschrieben. Weder XP erkennt das Vista-Notebook, noch andersrum. 
Bitte helft mir. Beide Firewalls sind deaktiviert


----------



## subara (25. Oktober 2007)

BWBinbOw hat gesagt.:


> @ mimij 85 ...heul nicht rum...bei meinem nachbar gings ohne patch...ich brauchte einen...
> 
> hier der link zum patch



Dieser sogenannte "Patch" ist zur Ansicht der Netzwerktopologie sprich Vistas neue Ansicht der Netzwerkumgebung unter XP.


----------



## BWBinbOw (25. Oktober 2007)

Ohne den Patch wurde bei mir nix angezeigt...wie bei einigen meiner Kumpels...ka woran das lag, bei einigen gings ohne Patch...

FUNKTION DES PATCHES


----------



## MiMi (25. Oktober 2007)

BWBinbOw hat gesagt.:


> @ mimij 85 ...heul nicht rum...bei meinem nachbar gings ohne patch...ich brauchte einen...
> 
> hier der link zum patch



Das kann man auch ein wenig netter sagen. Sei net gleich so zickig! Danke


@zenon
Hast du mal versucht den andern Rechner anzupingen?


----------



## zenon (25. Oktober 2007)

Vista erkennt Xp. andersrum aber net


----------



## BWBinbOw (25. Oktober 2007)

wie du mir so ich dir....
Start >ausführen >cmd eintippen...return


dann gibst du den befehl     PING 192.168.12.3 (die ip vom anderen pc) ein


----------



## MiMi (25. Oktober 2007)

Einfach auf 
Start -> Ausfuehrn -> CMD eingeben
dort dann 
ping und die ip von dem andern Rechner
zb. ping 192.168.0.52


----------



## MiMi (25. Oktober 2007)

BWBinbOw hat gesagt.:


> wie du mir so ich dir....
> Start >ausführen >cmd eintippen...return
> 
> 
> dann gibst du den befehl     PING 192.168.12.3 (die ip vom anderen pc) ein




Oh man wie alt bist du? (der hat aber angefangen.. *flenn heul..*)
Ich habe dich weder angezickt noch sonst was, ich sagte nur das es bloedsinn ist, sich nen Programm drauf zu machen, wo es auch ohne geht!


----------



## BWBinbOw (25. Oktober 2007)

@mimij...schau, ich meinte ja nur, dass viele diese problem haben....

wie Zenon sagt, XP sieht Vista nicht, das liegt an der neuen topologie technologie.

Hier noch n BSP


----------



## subara (25. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Patch befindet sich bei den Updates, welche er ja anscheinend installiert hat.


----------



## shader09 (25. Oktober 2007)

zu 100% Prozent erkennt Vista XP und auch umgedreht, auch wenns nur der Windows Media Player ist . Man muss nur die richtige Einstellung finden. Habs am Wochenende selbst erst geschafft, aber hat lange gedauert bis ichs hatte.


----------



## zenon (25. Oktober 2007)

jetzt klappt alles Nur hab ich ein neues Problem:
Nach der Installation des Patches ist die schöne XP-Anmeldegrafik weg. Ist jetzt wie Win98. Wie bekomm ich das XP-Bild wieder hin?


----------

